

Ask YC: Creating a new company, all live with parents, what can we use for a business address? - jotto

Are there any companies that will provide an address we can use instead of an address we will only have temporarily?
======
andr
You can use your house and change it later. Probably better than wasting money
on a virtual office.

------
semigeek
Regus offers 'Virtual Offices' from very prestigious addresses - they also
have other services other than providing just an address (Office Space, Mail
Forwarding, Phone Answering, Office Equipment, etc).

------
extantproject
In Virginia you must use a real street address for your office. You also must
have a registered agent and an address where the registered agent can be
contacted.

Incorporation is a state-level activity, but it's generally the same in all of
the states.

Use a parent's address with their permission.

------
brk
Forgive me for not directly answering your question.

Are you sure at this point that you _need_ an address?

Maybe you're already past that discussion, and if so I apologize. But I have
seen quite a few cases where folks rush out to file paperwork long before it's
actually necessary.

~~~
imsteve
They say it's for creating the company. In most forms of incorporation you
need to put down an address. I ran into the same problem.

------
NoBSWebDesign
I've done this with my first three companies. Just use one of your parent's
address for incorporating. Depending on the state, they usually let you
specify a street address and a mailing address. Get a P.O. Box and specify
that as your mailing address. Then you won't have any problems with your mail
being mixed up (except for the occasional piece of junkmail). It also makes it
easier to change later on, since latency in address-change doesn't affect any
of your mail (which will continue going to the P.O. Box).

------
sdurkin
Get a PO box.

~~~
juanpablo
Wouldn't it make the company looks shady?

~~~
immad
If you are a web consumer website no one is going to look at your shaby
address

------
bmaier
Go to the UPS store and get a mailbox. Your Mailbox has a real street address.
It will look something like 1845 Blank Street Suite #ofmailbox

~~~
rcoder
I just wanted to second this -- getting a UPS Store mailbox is much better
than a PO Box, if for no other reason than the fact that you can receive
UPS/FedEx/DHL/etc. packages there. The post office won't sign for packages
from 3rd-party carriers, so you're out of luck if you want to have anything
shipped to your business address of record.

That being said, neither a UPS Store box or a residential address is exactly
going to impress folks if they bother to check out your business address
before decided to ink a deal with you.

------
jamiequint
Use your parents' address. I did it for my first two companies, never had a
problem.

~~~
dkokelley
Agreed. There's no law as far as I know that requires you to have an official
office address. It just has to be somewhere that people can send mail to so
you can receive it.

The only downside was that my business credit card offers got mixed in with my
regular credit card offers.

------
pius
And if you need to incorporate in another state, get a registered agent --
they're cheap and give your company the required official address in that
state.

